# Excellent customer service at ThermoPro



## lamar (Jun 29, 2018)

My TP 08 failed about two hours into a butt smoke this morning.  The transmitter was flashing all 888's.   I called customer service and told them what was going on.  He replied the transmitter was bad and would send a new one.  After he checked stock,  he advised they did not have one in stock,  so he would just send a complete new unit and should receive it in 2-3 days.

Now that's what I call customer service.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 29, 2018)

They do have incredible customer service in my experience.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Jun 29, 2018)

Their lifetime probe warranty is legit. Had one go wacky at higher temps and they sent two out right away. I got the TP08 as a gift with no proof of purchase and got squared away all using their website live chat line.


----------



## lamar (Jul 4, 2018)

The new TP08S arrived via UPS in 3 days just as promised.  
Thank you ThermoPro


----------



## wnctracker (Jun 17, 2020)

I had a similar experience.  Just now contacted them and told them that my TP-08 wasn't giving me accurate readings, but that it was 2 years old.  I asked them if that was basically the lifespan of the product and if so, that was ok because of how well it had worked those two years and the customer service rep replied by asking my address and telling me a replacement had already been ordered.  I was shocked.


----------

